# Lexan



## hobbit-hut (Jan 23, 2013)

4 at 16"w. 42"h. $ 75.00 ea. then 12 half [email protected] 10&1/2"w. 42"h. $ 60 ea. & 12 [email protected] 4&1/2 w. 42"h. $ 45 ea. in excellent condition all 1.25 thick. The question I would have is would they be usefull for Vac. Stab. chambers. They are heavy, not sure what shipping would be. Maybe it should be a local thing ? Thought I would run it by you all for comments, cautions and info. I have access to this for 3 days then it's gone. I might just use it around my store front for protection from a drive by.  :rotflmao3:

[attachment=17010]

[attachment=17009]

[attachment=17011]


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2013)

Make a really cool desk top- that way you could keep track of your toes. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I wish you were closer.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Jan 23, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Make a really cool desk top- that way you could keep track of your toes. :rotflmao3::rotflmao3::rotflmao3: I wish you were closer.



I never thought of that. Good point. If I wear sandles i'll be able to count to 20.  Math isn't my strongest subject. I thought it's what was keeping in the third grade for six years. But when I ask the teacher she said " No , Your dad is still in the forth and we don't want to embarrass him" :rotflmao3:


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 23, 2013)

Could be drawer fronts in a wood- modern look chest!!!


----------



## jetcn1 (Feb 25, 2013)

[/quote]


----------



## jetcn1 (Feb 25, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> 4 at 16"w. 42"h. $ 75.00 ea. then 12 half [email protected] 10&1/2"w. 42"h. $ 60 ea. & 12 [email protected] 4&1/2 w. 42"h. $ 45 ea. in excellent condition all 1.25 thick. The question I would have is would they be usefull for Vac. Stab. chambers. They are heavy, not sure what shipping would be. Maybe it should be a local thing ? Thought I would run it by you all for comments, cautions and info. I have access to this for 3 days then it's gone. I might just use it around my store front for protection from a drive by.  :rotflmao3:



Did you buy this suff? if so is any of it for sale ? Troy


----------



## TimR (Feb 25, 2013)

That stuff should be great for vacuum chambers. I'm not sure of the reactivity with the resin, I think Jon uses round chambers that are not susceptible to any issues with long term exposure, but Lexan is some pretty tough and chemical resistant stuff. As good or better than most run of the mill acrylics, as I understand.

I built My Chamber as shown in this thread 8x16 x 8" tall using 3/4" cast acrylic sheet...and I don't see any indication of it moving at all with 28"Hg on it. I would think you could go pretty big with 1.25, but wouldn't go crazy. 
As it is, I adjust size of what I'm doing so that I minimize the amount of resin I need to inject while under vacuum. I have various size containers, including one almost the same size of interior of this chamber.
My lower chamber floor is 2 3/4" MDF sheets epoxied together, and epoxy sealed on top layer (inside chamber). I used silicone caulk to attach to chamber wall bottoms. The top is made similarly. I did mount a 1/4" piece of MDF to fit just inside the top and bottom of chamber, this provides any resistance to movement 'in' under vacuum. The walls are all 3/4", and glued with some acrylic solvent weld. Total overkill, I'm sure.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 25, 2013)

jetcn1 said:


> hobbit-hut said:
> 
> 
> > 4 at 16"w. 42"h. $ 75.00 ea. then 12 half [email protected] 10&1/2"w. 42"h. $ 60 ea. & 12 [email protected] 4&1/2 w. 42"h. $ 45 ea. in excellent condition all 1.25 thick. The question I would have is would they be usefull for Vac. Stab. chambers. They are heavy, not sure what shipping would be. Maybe it should be a local thing ? Thought I would run it by you all for comments, cautions and info. I have access to this for 3 days then it's gone. I might just use it around my store front for protection from a drive by.  :rotflmao3:
> ...


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 25, 2013)

TimR said:


> That stuff should be great for vacuum chambers. I'm not sure of the reactivity with the resin, I think Jon uses round chambers that are not susceptible to any issues with long term exposure, but Lexan is some pretty tough and chemical resistant stuff. As good or better than most run of the mill acrylics, as I understand.
> 
> I built My Chamber as shown in this thread 8x16 x 8" tall using 3/4" cast acrylic sheet...and I don't see any indication of it moving at all with 28"Hg on it. I would think you could go pretty big with 1.25, but wouldn't go crazy.
> As it is, I adjust size of what I'm doing so that I minimize the amount of resin I need to inject while under vacuum. I have various size containers, including one almost the same size of interior of this chamber.
> My lower chamber floor is 2 3/4" MDF sheets epoxied together, and epoxy sealed on top layer (inside chamber). I used silicone caulk to attach to chamber wall bottoms. The top is made similarly. I did mount a 1/4" piece of MDF to fit just inside the top and bottom of chamber, this provides any resistance to movement 'in' under vacuum. The walls are all 3/4", and glued with some acrylic solvent weld. Total overkill, I'm sure.



Thanks for sharing that. Would acrylic solven weld work on lexan and where do you get it ? I bought one of Jon's chambers and it works fine. I like it and hope to get a lot of use out of it. But I needed one bigger for a future project I'm planning so I'm biulding it. Don't know if it will work but if it does I'll post a thread with photos.


----------



## TimR (Feb 25, 2013)

hobbit-hut said:


> TimR said:
> 
> 
> > That stuff should be great for vacuum chambers. I'm not sure of the reactivity with the resin, I think Jon uses round chambers that are not susceptible to any issues with long term exposure, but Lexan is some pretty tough and chemical resistant stuff. As good or better than most run of the mill acrylics, as I understand.
> ...


I've done most my business with US Plastics, I would just check their site or call and ask what to use.


----------

